# بطاريات جافة



## safa bashagha (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

هل يمكن تفريغ بطاريات جديدة من الحامض واعتبارها بطاريات جافة نستطيع استخدامها في اي وقت نشاء بعد سنة او سنتين 

او حتى بعد عشر سنوات عند اعادة ملئها بالحامض تعتبر جاهزة للعمل 

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## safa bashagha (13 مايو 2012)

لدي استسفسار حول البطاريات الحامضية كالاتي
استلمنا بطاريات جديدة مملوئة بالحامض تم تفريغها من الحامض هل يمكن اعتبارها بطاريات جافة احتياطية يمكن استخدامها في اي وقت نشاء حتى لو بعد عدة سنوات وتكون جاهزة للاستخدام عند اعادة املائها بالحامض مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

